# Waterfowl Lake



## awelker (May 16, 2012)

hey all!

I am new to waterfowl hunting in Ohio. I have grown up fishing on Erie and many inland lakes and just got into hunting a few years ago. Spent most of my time hunting with family in Illinois. 

Anyways... I want to get out and get some ducks before the season closes. Looking for a good lake to do so. I have a boat.

My fear is that I will be hunting an area I don’t know is legal to hunt. Been looking at maps and I see hunting grounds around lakes. But nothing on the lake is marked. 

Again... I just don’t want to be doing something I shouldn’t. Any help you all can provide will be greatly appreciated!

Thanks!


----------



## I_Shock_Em (Jul 20, 2008)

Going to be tough to find a lake that isn't frozen


----------



## awelker (May 16, 2012)

I was worried about that too :-/


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

Lake Erie is the only open water right now, unless you want to go to a river. I've heard the Ohio River is great, but never been there. My buddy is on lake erie right now.


----------



## Carpn (Apr 5, 2004)

Ohio River would be your best bet . Can't recommend one spot over another . They all have their day . 
Exercise extreme caution and good luck .


----------



## awelker (May 16, 2012)

Are there certain spots you are and aren’t allowed to hunt on the river?


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

go by west virginia rules . we hunted powhatten point. the ducks and geese like the warm water discharges by the power plants. be carefull. water next to shore can be deep and the mud can be very soft.you can hunt ohio side from shore ,but no islands. they belong to W.V.


----------



## slashbait (Jun 26, 2008)

As Stated water gets deep quick! like 5ft to 30ft in 4 steps! Put deeks on mother lines much easer with deep water so close to shore. Also if yo put deeks to close to shore, when the big barges go by the wake will beach them. With that being said though the barges our in your favor they keep the ducks moving. Some times you can tell there coming a long time before you see them by the pushed ducks. Best tip of all cruise river till you see a spot you flush a bunch, set up on the X , They will be back!


----------

